# Highdecibels.com Review



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I placed an order with them back on 1/20 for a Polk speaker. I got an e-mail that the speaker would ship on 1/24. On 1/24 I checked my CC to see if billing had taken place and there was none and I had no contact from them. I sent an e-mail and several days later I got a reply that the speaker was on 'Nation Backorder' until 2/18. When I got that I asked that my order be canceled. 
I got an answer back asking that I not cancel my order since they had to order the speaker. So I mail back, you're now telling me that when you said you would ship on 1/24 you knew that that wasn't going to happen. I did offer to keep my order as long as they would not charge me shipping and guarantee the shipping date of the 18th. They agreed to those terms. 
On the 2/15 I get an e-mail updating my order giving me a tracking number. I check my CC and they have billed my card. They billed me the FULL amount including shipping. I checked UPS to track the package and get the 'we've been notified' message. I check everyday and the message doesn't change. I've e-mailed them, called them and get no response at all. I have called my CC company and disputed the charge. The bank did credit my account but said that in 8 to 10 days I will get something in the mail that I have to fill out and return to them. So, I guess Highdecibels has a chance to respond to the dispute. 
It really ticks me off that they just plain lied to me in the beginning and I was dumb enough to accept what was obviously another lie about free shipping and a date. Buyer beware.
Sad thing is, I could have bought the speaker off e-bay for the same price and had it a long time ago.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm having the same issue right now with Alan Moses from HighDecibles.com :thumbsdown:

I wish I saw your post before I ordered my sub & center channel speaker.

The worst part is they do not state that the items are out of stock. So you order the items and 4 to 5 days later they send you an email that the items will ship in 10 days!!!!



I was told that they didn't have both of my items in stock and they had to order them. They also offered me a more expensive sub at a lower price.

I just want them to cancel my order and I will order the stuff elsewhere!

Beware!, 

Lasareath


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Good luck on getting them to cancel. I ask several times that my order be cancelled and they never would. I'm willing to bet they will charge your credit card and you'll have to fight to get your money back.
I did get a letter from my CC company yesterday saying that it will take up to 90 days for the dispute to be resolved. They did credit my account but said that they have the right to take the money back if "we determine an error did not occur". What a bunch of horsehockey.
I think I'll set up a web page offering a product everyone wants at the lowest price anyone has ever seen, get orders, charge credit cards and never ship anything. At least I would have YOUR money for up to 90 days and there's nothing you can do about it.
What should we sell?


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I just got this in the mail. These idiots just gets funnier and funnier.

Your speaker came back to us in a cardboard box (not what we used to ship) and the speaker was obviously damaged. UPS gave us damage claim papers to fill out as well. I will be crediting your account the full amount paid $386.55 as this speaker is not due to be in stock with Polk until 4-24-08!



I apologize for this inconvenience as UPS did NOT communicate to us there was ever a damage to this shipment and, in addition, they assigned the package a completely different tracking # once the package was recovered as damaged.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Tell him that you have posted the story publicly, ask for both tracking numbers, then post the facts here if he will provide them. If he is telling the truth, people should know that there is another side to the story. If he will not provide the tracking number, well, that says it all, doesn't it?

Remember, we want to communicate factual information here, not just one side of any dispute.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Well I showed them the link in Google that points to this post and they sent me the following email:


_
In our “About Us” Section it states


Shipping 


We use UPS for shipping most packages. You will get a tracking number once your order is shipped. For televisions 32" and above, orders will be shipped via Freight Truck. You will be notified the freight carrier and tracking information. The Freight Delivery charges currently apply only to single television orders. Orders for multiple quantities of televisions will have additional Freight Charges. These additional charges are specific to your order and you will be contacted regarding these charges. After you type-in your shipping address at the checkout page, you will see the shipping charge for your order. The rates quoted at checkout are for within USA. Shipping rates are based on the item(s) weight and includes insurance. Most orders will ship withing 24-48 hours. Some orders requiring special ordering such as Home Theater Systems may require 5-7 business days to ship.

Normally, this order would not take as long to ship however our shipping dept is closed all of next week for inventory purposes.

As far as the link you have pointed out to us. The customer, Steven XXXXX, ordered a Polk LSiC Center Channel which we shipped and 1 week ago we received this back from UPS along with damage claim papers, 3 weeks after we sent this out in completely different packaging. The customer assumed we never sent the item and was irate and made that post. The customer now understands what exactly happened and it was completely out of our control. We do our best to fulfill every order. Mistakes happen and when they do we always compensate the customer for them. 

We will cancel this order for you.

Sincerely,

Alan Moses
High Decibels_


And then I recieved an email from Google stating that they cancelled the order. Thanks Steve!!!


Las


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I got a couple of emails from them today too. This story about the package coming back to then damaged is as believable as all the other stories they've told me.
1st one:
You were already issued the refund. As far as the bad press, for every one
customer who leaves with a bad experience, we have 50 customers who are
happy. We deal with a lot of contractors with strict deadlines and these
are the customers who are harder to satisfy. If we were to stock every item
and avoid special ordering and delays, then we certainly could not offer low
prices. We'd rather eliminate dead inventory and be as price competitive
as possible.

According to my bank, I called them today, no refund has been issued.

An exert from the 2nd mail:

This refund was done on our behalf once we traced the defective UPS speaker
using the serial #.

They sent me a jpg image of a screen capture showing the refund issued on 3/4 but again it hasn't gotten to my bank yet. Maybe I should give them the benefit of the doubt and allow some processing time but it's funny that a credit wouldn't hit the same day it's issued. I know that when I use my Visa the charge hits the day I use it. 
I was never given the shipping/tracking info on the speaker they say they shipped a week ago and returned damaged. The only tracking number they sent me was for a package that was never picked up by UPS.
Glad it worked out for you Las. I'm assuming your CC wasn't charged?


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Update:
Credit hit my bank account today.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

I wish I had seen this post before I made an order with these bozos. I submitted my order on 9/2/08 and they charged my card on 9/4/08 and I have yet to receive anything from them. I have a tracking number that just shows billing information transmitted, no actual package has been given to UPS to ship. I've emailed them twice and called them once. 

Neither email has been replied to and the phone call went straight to voice mail. I'm going to need to get my credit card company involved to get this fixed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

I just wanted to add my two cents on the subject. I checked out the postings here before i made my purchase from Highdecibels. I understood i was taking a chance with all the negative comments. I was having a hard time deciding whether to go the Ebay route, or through Highdecibels. 

Well, i went ahead and purchased a set of 5 inwall speakers (polk LC series). I submitted my order on 8-27-08 and 4 of the 5 speakers arrived on 9-16-08. the 5th speaker is due to arrive on 9-30. So it has taken about month to get all of my speakers. 

The price was right, but there is something to be said about customer service (or lack of). The team at Highdecibels dont really communicate well and kinda leave u in the dark when it comes to the status of your order. They came through for me, but like i said, it has taken a month. If u have the time to wait, i might recommend (simply because of price). I saved more money through Highdecibels than Ebay because of shipping. So it depends on the amount/size of your order. The items received so far are as advertised (new). 

I dont think they are out to get anyone, i just think they have logistical issues. I had to send mutliple emails to try and get more information on the status. I did get reasonable responses via email. (Dont bother calling any phone numbers).

If i was in a hurry to get my order, i would have been a bit more tweaked about the situation. Bottom line is, if you want to save just a couple of bucks for the 'possible' long wait...be my guest. Good luck.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Just FYI for everyone:

I ship a lot of things around the country for my day job. So I'm logging onto UPS and FedEx websites all the time to set up and track orders. As far as the status you were seeing there, the instant I tell them I'm preparing a shipment, the status for that tracking number goes to something like "Billing info received", etc (depending on which company it is). If you designate that you will drop off the package to a UPS store, FedEx/Kinkos, etc -- it could remain in the "Billing info received" state for a long time.

I have no experience with this company, but just wanted people to know -- if your tracking number says "Billing Info Received" it just means that they started a shipment in their online account; it has no indication of when the unit actually ships.


----------

